# groups



## Tennis* (Jun 6, 2007)

hey i was just wondering if to measure a group size, would you measure the two farthest arrows or is it the diameter of the group or what? and also what size groups you guys are shooting?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Basically, yes. The two farthest arrows would make up the diameter of the circle, and therefore the group.

I don't really "group", as I only use one arrow, and can occasionally hit what is in front of me:wink:


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

hmmmm i dont know, i think its the farthest two, but hey technically isnt that the diameter?:tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

landmass said:


> hmmmm i dont know, i think its the farthest two, but hey technically isnt that the diameter?:tongue:


Yes- I just explained that. the diameter of the circel, therefore the size oif the group. No one talks about the circumference of their group... which would come bakc to diameter any way.


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

right, haha, didnt see that i dont know what my group size is, ive never taken a ruler to it


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Thought I'd give some visuals-Pic of a group, just as Kegan said.

EDIT:
WTH??? I didn't notice the circle around the arrows he's holding...That is actually about a 1/2" group., but you get the idea. It's measured just like that, just without the circle thing.


----------



## Tennis* (Jun 6, 2007)

so what size groups are you guys shooting?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tennis* said:


> so what size groups are you guys shooting?


Ive honestly been shootin groups like that picture at 20 yds a lot... Just have a lot of confidence in my bow... so that helps.. cant wait till deer season...

Tennis... do u hunt?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I just pulled several ~4" groups at 20 yards today. But then again my bow was set at #50. Wasn't very hard to do at that close.

Wait'll the end of the year or so when I'll get a new bow. I should group way better with a Leopard than my crappy Deerhunter.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ive honestly been shootin groups like that picture at 20 yds a lot... Just have a lot of confidence in my bow... so that helps.. cant wait till deer season...
> 
> Tennis... do u hunt?


No need for confidence when you shoot a #70 Xtec  your 20 yard group is seriously like a 10 yard group for me.:behindsof


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> No need for confidence when you shoot a #70 Xtec  your 20 yard group is seriously like a 10 yard group for me.:behindsof


Yea.. well theres always room for improvement! Just keep workin at it.... ull get better!


----------



## Tennis* (Jun 6, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ive honestly been shootin groups like that picture at 20 yds a lot... Just have a lot of confidence in my bow... so that helps.. cant wait till deer season...
> 
> Tennis... do u hunt?


Nope, i dont hunt. Juat target archery for me :smile:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tennis* said:


> Nope, i dont hunt. Juat target archery for me :smile:


Haha alright... just curious! You should try hunting tho sometime! More girls need to get afield! haha but thats ur choice!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> No need for confidence when you shoot a #70 Xtec  your 20 yard group is seriously like a 10 yard group for me.:behindsof


Do you mean your arrow drops out at 20 yards? Huh- thought compounds didn't do that. Oh well.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> More girls need to get afield! haha but thats ur choice!


From what I have seen- no statement could be truer. One in six male hunters around here are poachers or idiots. Have yet to meet a woman who acts like that when it comes to hunting.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> From what I have seen- no statement could be truer. One in six male hunters around here are poachers or idiots. Have yet to meet a woman who acts like that when it comes to hunting.


Becuz they are smarter than that... I dont want a female poacher.. no thank you! haha but if its a hunter.. thats awesome! Not guna lie.. i think thats hott... or just a girl who shoots a bow! That rocks! haha


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> Do you mean your arrow drops out at 20 yards? Huh- thought compounds didn't do that. Oh well.


Im meant he can group at twenty yards better than I can at 10.:zip:


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Im meant he can group at twenty yards better than I can at 10.:zip:


My groups at 10 and 20 arent that hot  groups that close are awesome!


----------



## Tennis* (Jun 6, 2007)

ca, what size group do you shoot?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

about 4" at twenty yards. But if I had a good dropaway it would work just a little bit better. Right now I am using a Whisker Biscuit (without that new B2 junk) and L. helical vanes.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I was shooting 3" groups with 3 arrows at 20 Yards.... I need my modules changed so I haven't been able to shoot lately........


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Im meant he can group at twenty yards better than I can at 10.:zip:


You had mentioned bow weight- oh well.

Ever seen G. Fred Asbell shoot? He can shoot those kinda groups at 15-20 yards with a recurve or longbow. You need a new set up why?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well for one thing the PSE is feeling kinda light. And I like new stuff.  It's compound shooter thing, I guess.
Oh and no I haven't heard of Asbell...I've only heard of guys like Furguson.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

IM horrible at 10 yards.... but whenever I move back to 20 my groups get so small........ lol


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

right now my arrows aren't as tuned as they could be, so i can't really give an accurate description of my group size. right now though, i have about a three inch group at 18m, my group at 70m is about a foot, foot and a half-ish. with marginally tuned arrows, that's pretty good i think :teeth:. when i get a new riser, one that actually has a normal grip (i have an Infinite right now), my scores should definitely go up and groups should shrink, 'cause this riser is _not_ made for my hand.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Well for one thing the PSE is feeling kinda light. And I like new stuff.  It's compound shooter thing, I guess.
> Oh and no I haven't heard of Asbell...I've only heard of guys like Furguson.


Ahh, the trick shooter. No, Asbell is one of the big names in trad archery- editor of Bowhunter magazine of somehting and president of the Pope and Young club for a while. Founder of the Bighorn Bow company. Wrote Instinctive Shooting 1 and 2 and The Ground Hunter's Bible. Not a trick shooter, but quite the hunter.


----------

